# OL: Blazers NEED Okafor



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Okafor a Blazer? one can only wish 



> And maybe a young star such as Randolph along with those two first-round picks would be enough to land the draft's best difference maker in Portland.
> 
> "Don't let this one get away," Okafor shouted.
> 
> Did the Blazers hear that?





> Nash and Blazers assistant general manager Mark Warkentein have spent the last year canvassing the world, evaluating players. As many as 10 high school players could be selected in the first round. But there simply isn't another player like Okafor in this draft.
> 
> You'd have to go back to David Robinson or Tim Duncan to find a good comparison. And you don't need to be in San Antonio to know how that worked out for the Spurs.
> 
> Nash has an opportunity to right the wrongs of his predecessor. He has a chance to put character and talent together in one sweeping move that would give Portland a franchise player to build around. But it's going to take some creativity.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Okafor is a Tim Duncan or David Robinson? Wow.

I'll eat my hat if *that* happens.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

I'm shocked by how many team boards on basketballboards.net are planning on drafting Emeka Okafor this summer. All but one are going to be in for a disappointment, and the Blazers aren't going to be the lucky one.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Randolph + 2 picks is more then enough imo. "Lucky"? we have what it takes to land a top 2 pick imho.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

I don't think its realistic to think we will get Okafor, not even for Randolph and picks. We need to be realistic and go for Telfair and Luke Jackson, and even Robert Swift. I like those guys.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

So... would the Blazers hold onto SAR and grab Okafor for grooming behind Theo? I kinda like that.

But what about our perimeter shooting situation? What kind of carrots do we have left to dangle in front of Seattle's nose if we're holding onto SAR and all our picks are gone? They could use Davis, but he's not bringing us Ray Allen or Brent Barry by himself...

PBF


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I like Okafur, But I wouldn't give up Zach and 2 picks for him.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakota_Blazer</b>!
> Randolph + 2 picks is more then enough imo. "Lucky"? we have what it takes to land a top 2 pick imho.


Randolph + 2 picks for Okafor, oh PUH-LEASE..I wouldn't trade either of our picks for Okafor. He is nothing special for an NBA team. He may block shots but he won't in the NBA,he is NO WHERE NEAR the quick leaper that Theo is and he has no offensive game. Please no more Zach + stuff for Okafor,it won't happen and if it does,you'll see a lot of boycotting.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Our froncourt is FINE,we need backcourt shooting and depth,Okafor doesn't fit into any of these plans.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

MAS you crack me up. 

Your blatant bias to current Blazers is amazing. If they are so dang good how come they are struggling to make the playoffs, if they even do make the playoffs?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> MAS you crack me up.
> 
> Your blatant bias to current Blazers is amazing. If they are so dang good how come they are struggling to make the playoffs, if they even do make the playoffs?


I am only bias towards the TALENTED Blazers. If you read anything I post you would know that I dislike DA to the point of no return same goes for Gill, give mad love and respect to DMiles,Theo,Zach. I rarely comment on any other Blazer because they are performing as expected. Also we are "so dang good" but one thing stands in our way..COACHING.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Okafor is incredibly overhyped, IMO. Robinson and Duncan were each legit 7 footers who stayed for 4 seasons in college and were dominant at both ends of the floor... to compare Okafor to them, and them alone, seems so... Canzano-ish.

Emeka's a good player, no doubt. He's also 6'10" (maybe? 6'9"?) and limited offensively. He's no Robinson, or Shaq, or Duncan... and probably even no Mourning, IMO.

Guess we'll wait and see, but I think that Portland should pass on a deal where we send our entire future (ZR and two first rounders) for Okafor.

Ed O.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> Okafor is incredibly overhyped, IMO. Robinson and Duncan were each legit 7 footers who stayed for 4 seasons in college and were dominant at both ends of the floor... to compare Okafor to them, and them alone, seems so... Canzano-ish.
> 
> Emeka's a good player, no doubt. He's also 6'10" (maybe? 6'9"?) and limited offensively. He's no Robinson, or Shaq, or Duncan... and probably even no Mourning, IMO.
> ...



:clap: 

Okafur is a 6'9" center who has already missed time with back, hip, and shoulder injuries. Does the name Pervis "Out of Service" Ellison ring any bells?? Every year, it seems like some player gets overhyped because of "Final Four Fixation". Okafur has that written all over him.

This is an odd draft. There seems to be some depth....but the "star" quality at the top is sorely lacking. This is not a year to trade the farm for a chance to move up!


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> MAS you crack me up.
> 
> Your blatant bias to current Blazers is amazing. If they are so dang good how come they are struggling to make the playoffs, if they even do make the playoffs?



Right now, the Blazers are not a good *team*. You don't fix that by trading away the few guys who can contirbute down the road. Given how weak the top of this draft looks like, why are folks so anxious to move up? 

This is a year where the "winner" in the draft is the team that spots the next Zach or Boozer. Let other teams indulge their fetish for high-schoolers and untested Euros.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I hope we stay away from Euros in this draft. Besides Parker(who wasn't a hyped Euro) who has turned into a contributor in the past 2 drafts who was a foreign player?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> I hope we stay away from Euros in this draft. Besides Parker(who wasn't a hyped Euro) who has turned into a contributor in the past 2 drafts who was a foreign player?


Yao Ming. Nene Hilario. 

The only Ints in the top 10 who have NOT turned into contributors are Tskitishvili and Darko, and Darko's the youngest player in the NBA this year.

So Nikoloz is the only "bust". A 25% bust rate is not too bad. Consider the non-Int busts (to date) from the two top 10's:

Jay Williams
Dajuan Wagner
Chris Wilcox
Mike Sweetney
Jarvis Hayes (call him a "half" of a bust)

That's 4.5 out of 16 players. 28%. Worse than the Int rate of failure.

(Note that it's almost impossible to call any of these guys "busts" at this point. Two years is hardly enough time to say a player has failed in the NBA.)

The top 10 consideration is also pretty arbitrary. Jared Jefferies, Melvin Ely, Mikhael Pietrus and Nick Collison are the #'s 11 and 12 in the past two drafts, and they've all pretty much sucked... I just don't see a lesser success rate from Ints than I do from U.S. prep and college players. 

Has Haislip been better than Nachbar? Has Welsch been better than Dixon? Bell better than Cabarkapa? Pavlovic better than Dahntay Jones? It's just too soon to tell, so I think the better prospect, irrespective of region, is who the Blazers should pursue.

Ed O.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> Jared Jefferies, Melvin Ely, Mikhael Pietrus and Nick Collison are the #'s 11 and 12 in the past two drafts, and they've all pretty much sucked...


have you taken notice of Pietrus lately? It took him a while to crack the rotation, but he's playing very well now that he gets the minutes. Bulldog defense and he'll stick the open 3.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I don't consider Yao or Nene EUROS, I am talking stritcly guys from Europe, I suppose I should have said Euro twice in my last post instead of foreign player....I meant stritcly Euros.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> Jared Jefferies, Melvin Ely, Mikhael Pietrus and Nick Collison are the #'s 11 and 12 in the past two drafts, and they've all pretty much sucked...
> ...


Unfortunately Collision has been hurt all year so to say he sucks without playing a single minute in the NBA is ignorant.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> Yao Ming. Nene Hilario.
> ...


Also Juan Dixon has played surprisingly well for the Wizards.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Before even talking about trading Zach to move up in the draft, you have to ask just what the goal is.

Zach is not going to be a superstar. He falls into the same category as K-Mart or Artest....or if you prefer Buck Williams, James Worthy, and Robert Parrish. These are/were guys not quite good enough to carry a weak team, but more than good enough to contribute on a strong team.

Who in this draft is highly probable to be better then that level? Not Okafur - even if his body stops breaking down his upside is the same general category as Zach. Howard? A total crap-shoot.

This is a case where motion does not equal progress!


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Epadfield</b>!
> 
> Unfortunately Collision has been hurt all year so to say he sucks without playing a single minute in the NBA is ignorant.


I don't think that you've even read what I wrote. I think your Kansas bias is showing.

Collison has produced no points. No rebounds. Nothing.

That sucks.

I took special care to say that no player is a bust after two years, and I think that it's obvious that it refers to the rookies, too. I did NOT say that those players suck. I said they "'ve pretty much sucked".

If you really think that zero's across the board does NOT suck, please explain why you think that is.

In the mean time, please understand that criticising Kansas players does not immediately equate with ignorance.

Ed O.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> 
> Also Juan Dixon has played surprisingly well for the Wizards.


He was drafted right behind Jiri Welsch. Welsch is 4 inches taller, over a year younger, and starting on a superior Boston team.

Has he done better than Welsch?

Ed O.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ViciousFlogging</b>!
> 
> have you taken notice of Pietrus lately? It took him a while to crack the rotation, but he's playing very well now that he gets the minutes. Bulldog defense and he'll stick the open 3.


He's doing better, no doubt. He's still taken all year to get into the rotation of a lottery team.

I'm not saying that he DOES suck (as Epadfield seemed to think I said)... I've said that he has sucked. And getting some decent numbers on a team that's already down the drain doesn't change my mind about him just yet.

Ed O.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> I don't consider Yao or Nene EUROS, I am talking stritcly guys from Europe, I suppose I should have said Euro twice in my last post instead of foreign player....I meant stritcly Euros.


Sorry for the misunderstanding. I don't know that there really is a natural line of demarcation between Euros and Ints in terms of potential, but the failure rate of Euros isn't much worse than for Ints generally.

Welsch has been good. Nachbar and Tskitishvili have not been. Milicic is riding the pine for an excellent Pistons team. Cabarkapa and Pavlovic and Diaw have been pretty good. Planinic and Pietrus (although, to his credit, Mikael's been better lately as ViciousFlogging pointed out) have both been disappointments to date.

Those are the only Euros drafted in the first round. Not too bad in terms of early returns if you ask me, considering the youth of almost all the players involved.

Ed O.


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

I'd take Kirilenko, Radmanovic, or even Giricek before Juan Dixon!!


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

Omeka Okafur is going to be a STUD in the NBA. Not a bust, not just a good role player--A STUD. I remember when Duncan came out of Wake Forest and people said he wasn't "athletic" enough, not strong enough, and too stiff to be a "dominate" big man. Everybody know he would be a good/decent center, but many doubted he could be a perenial MVP candidate. Ask any professional scout about Okafur and they will tell you his defense & rebounding are good enough to compare with Ben Wallace. Except, he's going to be a lot better offensively than Big Ben. Sure, he lacks range and his offensive game needs polising. He has that freekish athleticism for a 6'10" guy that few posess, and he's smooth/coordinated as well. So, if he can defend like Ben Wallace, and his offense is Raw (but effective) like Amare Stoudamire--would you want him on your team? I agree with John Canzano--Okafur is worth whatever it takes to get him.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think that you've even read what I wrote. I think your Kansas bias is showing.
> ...


I don't think that you can say that anyone "sucks" who hasn't even had the chance to play a single NBA minute. I believe that in this discussion, Collison should be completely left out. None of us here, I mean, nada, zip, zero people on this board have enough exposure to him at the NBA level to warrant a defined label for Collison, player who hasn't played due to injury. He's just a thought right now... a twinkle in the eye of Sonic fans... a ghost if you will. We can't say that he sucks or that he'll be the next Tim Duncan. It's just not fair either way you look at it.


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

It's nice of everyone to acknowledge Nick Collison on the One Year Anniversary of him Clanking 7 out of 10 Free Throws that cost Roy Williams/Kansas a ring (s)


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SheedSoNasty</b>!
> 
> I don't think that you can say that anyone "sucks" who hasn't even had the chance to play a single NBA minute.


You didn't read what I wrote, either, or you missed my point.

I wrote this:


> Jared Jefferies, Melvin Ely, Mikhael Pietrus and Nick Collison are the #'s 11 and 12 in the past two drafts, and they've all pretty much sucked...


I also wrote this:


> (Note that it's almost impossible to call any of these guys "busts" at this point. Two years is hardly enough time to say a player has failed in the NBA.)


Collison has played no minutes. He has scored no points. He has pulled down no rebounds. He _has_ been paid over a million dollars.

That SUCKS for Seattle. Whether he sucks as a player (assuming he's healthy) or not is not my point. He's been less of a return this year than Darko Milicic. He's been worse than Travis Outlaw.

He will certainly be better. But that doesn't really matter NOW in terms of judging how he's played.

Ed O.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Perhaps I did miss your point, Ed. From what I read (and yes, I read this more than once) you made it sound as though Nick Collison sucks as an NBA player. His situation and the situation that he has put Seattle in certainly "sucks", but the way that I took it is that you were calling him a bad or "sucky" player. Maybe I got lost in all the discussion. However, that's the way that your post came across. Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SheedSoNasty</b>!
> Sorry for any confusion.


No worries. I wasn't trying to criticize Collison... I was just pointing out that the number of non-Europeans who have failed to produce in the past two drafts is pretty substantial, and Collison is one of those guys.

This time next year, of course, the situation will probably be different with him.

Ed O.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Well IMO the only important question is what our scouts and Nash\Pattersen think. I don't think that Okafor is worth giving up Zach AND both of our picks for though. But then again, if our scouts were convinced that he was going to be a "franchise\elite level" player. Then Canzano is absolutely right, you give WHATEVER you have to get the guy. 

I just don't know..... He is a good player, but a great one? I just don't see it personally. Can he step in and in 2 years average 20 & 10? Or are his other intagibles (defense\shot blocking IQ) that signiifcant to make him more worthwhile? Same questions can be asked of Dwight Howard.

I think there is some merit in considering a trade of Zach. I think he won't get much better than he is today personally. I think he is a very good not great player who has some obvious deficiences in his game, namely defense, athleticism, IQ. That being said our scouts better be DAMMED sure that whomever they trade him for is worth it, or it is an otherwise "sweet" deal for POR.

There are some "other" factors to consider when trading Zach too. One being the fact that he is due for a BIG payday next offseason, which coincides with all of our "capspace". How will his deal affect us in signing other free agents? Will we have all of the pieces in place by then? Because after we resign him, we will be once again over the cap, will we not? Also, we HAVE another relatively young player in SAR here to fill in for him. I think Rahim could step in for Zach and we wouldn't miss a beat. ADD that to the fact that his deal IS up next year, so we could groom a Howard or Okafor for a year and then either let Rahim walk, trade him for talent, or resign him to a reasonable deal. 

Also, could we get the pick AND make an ORL\CHI take a bad contract (ie Ruben or DA) with them? That could be beneficial; to POR as well.

Would ORL (if they had a #1 or #2) consider a trade like this:

Zach, Ruben, Qyntel and #14 (or #24 if we could)

for

#1 (or #2), Drew Gooden, either Zaur Pachulia or Keith Bogans and Andrew DeClerq (expiring)?

That would give us either Okafor or Howard to backup...eventually replace Rahim, a backup, possibly starting center in Pachulia AND keep our tremendous cap space, plus we clear Ruben off the books, AND still have either the #14 or #24 to draft a PG (or best available player). Then in 05' we have Rahim, Damon, Ratliff, Dale, & DeClerq ALL coming off the books with no large deals except DA and Whatever we sign Miles for (even more if we tender Miles for 1yr...though I would hope we avoid that.

Plus you add in this whle Cheeks to Philly thing. What will they give up for him? Certainly not a 1st rounder (#9), but a swap of picks? #24 for #9? is not out of the range of possibility, maybe you could get them to swap 2nd rounders as well (our #41 I think for ORL 2nd rounder which they have (top 3 pick in 2nd round) or maybe even get it outright.

Under that scenario I would SERIOUSLY consider dealing Zach. I don't think Zach is that much of a difference maker for POR. Very good player, puts up good numbers, but not a guy to place all your faith in IMO.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

WHAT???? Blazers NEED Okafur. That is rediculous. He is a good player but I fail to see why the Blazers need him. You guys have great interior D already. WTF. This is would be like the nuggets saying that they NEED Kobe. It would be nice but so would a toilett made of solid gold, but it just isn't in the cards now, is it.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I do not pay a lot of attention to college basketball until around March madness and the draft. Many of you know way more about these players than I ever will know. But it appears to me Okafor is a young Theo. He is very quick, seems to be quite intelligent and have a good game sense, and an excellant intimidator or shot blocker. If he continues this in the pros, he will have the same effect on the game as Theo does. We all know how that effects how a teams defense is deployed. It did wonders for us.

Orlando or Chicago are in great shape. Seemingly like last years choice at the #1 or 2, they can win with either Okafor or Howard. But for Orlando they have one of the leagues top players in McGrady. It has just been a shame Hill has had so many problems physically. Hill gave balance to Orlando's lineup. I think Okafor can do this similarly, but not to the extent Hill does offensively. Okafor gives them another piece to the puzzle absolutely free. Add in Drew Gooden and you have a pretty decent frontline.

This gives them a bargaining chip to acquire a FA player, maybe a PG as well. They will want to play for a team which has McGrady and some up and coming youth. They are about $3-4 mil under the cap. Not a great amount, but maybe enough to get a player who wants to go there for less money. Maybe even Brent Barry?  (I think he will still choose Portland)

PG Barry?
SG McGrady
SF Hill ?
PF Gooden
C Okafor

Can we get Okafor? Do we really want him for what they would want for him? It would look much better with the names associated to a Blazer roster don't you think?

Why stop at wanting Okafor? We need a PG as well. Maybe a deal can be made to get Okafor? and McGrady from Orlando and another seperate deal to get Ben Gooden. Having Okafor and Gordan on our team would be intriquing.


Give up any combination of our players except Theo, Miles and either Rahim or Zach. If I were Orlando I would want Zach. 

Give them any picks they want to seal the deal. And for the pick to get Gordan???.. anything reasonable

Available for us as trade bait: 2x first round picks, Damon, DA, Zach or Rahim, Davis, Woods, Outlaw, Dickau.... max cash... anything...

Do three team deals if necessary... but "just do it"

Then add FA signings Barry and Person to our roster and it starts to make it worth it to make a huge deal such as this

PORTLAND
PG Ben Gordan, Barry, (One of = Gil or Cook or Dickau)
SG Tracy McGrady, Person
SF Miles, Patterson?
PF Rahim or Zach?, Outlaw, ?
C Okafor, ???

If somehow someway it were possible to get Gordan, Okafor and McGrady.... for a lot, I think you need to consider it. I think it will at least take Theo and Zach for McGrady. How much for #1? And how much for the pick to get Gordan?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Bob. its Ben Gordon,not Gooden.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

you beat me to my editing. Thank you Mas. Yes, I sit corrected. Someone else just mentioned it too, so I just corrected it.. me bad!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

No worries,and yes he would be an awesome pick. I would even consider trading both of our picks(if we don't get lucky and get a great pick in the lotto if we miss the playoffs) to trade up and nab Gordon around #6-8.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

We might have the goods to get the #1 pick. We MIGHT have the goods to get McGrady. I don't think we've got enough to do both.

Ben Gordon is a good PG prospect... he's been playing the 2 for UConn for most of his career now, but he's an unselfish guy who's got PG skills so he's going to go high.

NBADraft.net has him going #6... I don't see the Suns taking him (since they've got Milos and Barbosa at the 1 already) but I think that #6 is about right (depending on how the lottery shakes out. He's certainly a better prospect than Nelson, bigger and more proven than Telfair.

Harris, Livingston and (if he comes out) Chris Paul might go higher than Gordon, but this just happens to be a super-strong point guard class...

I could see us making a move up to get a guy like Gordon, but McGrady is probably unavailable and Okafor's price would probably be too high.

Ed O.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Gordon reminds me of Dwyane Wade. Played the 2 in college,now playing the point in the NBA. Both super athletic,but Ben has the better jumper...if Ben could turn out like Dwyane and we got him


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> ...but McGrady is probably unavailable and Okafor's price would probably be too high.
> 
> Ed O.



I was really just enjoying the college tourney. What little I saw of it. I agree on the price of Okafor, and am fine with what we have for our frontline. 

I think Randolph or Rahim, plus what we can get for the other over the summer (if dealt), along with Theo will do us pretty well for a few years to come in our frontline.

I think the biggest strides this team can make is at the 1 and 2. Give it up big to improve it. Then count on Barry and maybe Wes as backup filler behind a sharp shooter and PG improvement.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Well mark me down as not fine with Portland's current front line. I believe in defense from the 4/5 bigs, and for that reason I like what Theo brings. Given his health history, I think it's probably foolish to solely place the easter eggs in that basket longterm. His contract is up after next year.

EO showed me a whole lot this tourney. Standing next to Donyell Marshall showed me he's got legit 6'9-10 size to accompany his massive wingspan. I don't know what exactly it would take to get him, but if he stays healthy there is no doubt in my mind he's going to be a major force in the league for a while.

STOMP


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Um*



> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> I hope we stay away from Euros in this draft. Besides Parker(who wasn't a hyped Euro) who has turned into a contributor in the past 2 drafts who was a foreign player?


Um how about
1. Manu Ginobili
2. Gordon Girachec
3. Leandro Barbosa
4. Nene Hilario
5. Carlos Arroyo

I am not going to bother to dig deeper.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Suns could take Gordon.

Their first needs would be center and point guard currently starting McDyess and Barbosa.

Vujanic is far from a sure thing. 

Joe Johnson can play PG very well so they could take a SG as well.

Phoenix will take the best player on the board except maybe if it is a pure SF or maybe forward tweener.

The only reason not to take a guard would be if they knew for sure that the chances to get Kobe are more than good.

And those Okafor comparisons to Amare Stoudemire need to stop. Amare is 20 times the offensive player Okafor is and that applies to every facet.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I'll add this in too. Emeka will be graduating from college this spring...After 3 years. A 3 year Graduate....

Dude has to have a good work ethic and be pretty bright to do that.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Why is Emeka Okafor out of reach for POR? I am finding this very hard to believe, particularly if ORL, CHI or WAS have the pick. IF POR misses the playoffs and has the #13 or #14 are we really saying that Zach Randolph @ 22yrs of age, a PROVEN 20 & 10 player, is not worth the #1 pick? or WORST CASE Zach & #13, basically giving them Zach to move up 12 slots is NOT ENOUGH?
 I call MAJOR BS on that one. If they want more then forget it. Is Okafor going to step right into one of their lineups and average 20 & 10? I think not, but Zach would. I think if anything it is POR who would have reservations here.

I like Okafor and I wouldn't be opposed to trading Zach for him, and I would even consider throwing in our #13, but I would want a decent (meaning we could use them in our rotation) player\s back and possibly allow us to dump a bad contract like Ruben or DA off. 

Canzano....Eggers....these guys don't know what the hell they are talking about. You don't throw away draft picks or OVERPAY for a player when you don't have to. 

The ONLY caveat I would have was IF our scouts were 100% convinced that Okafor was going to be a "franchise" piece and that we absolutely had to get him, THEN and ONLY then would I consider possibly overpaying to get him.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> I'll add this in too. Emeka will be graduating from college this spring...After 3 years. A 3 year Graduate....
> 
> Dude has to have a good work ethic and be pretty bright to do that.


Even with that glowing post, you're still selling his work ethic and intelligence short. Hes graduating in only 3 years in finance with a 3.7 GPA. 

http://www.signonsandiego.com/sports/college_basketball/20040327-9999-news_1s27uconn.html

He has some humility too... _"There is not a shortage of good student-athletes, but many have not had the opportunity to be seen like me," Okafor said. "Somewhere else, like in Idaho or Iowa at a small college, someone could do just as well on his team and (in the classroom), but he's not in the public eye."_ 

STOMP


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>STOMP</b>!
> 
> 
> Even with that glowing post, you're still selling his work ethic and intelligence short. Hes graduating in only 3 years in finance with a 3.7 GPA.
> ...


Excellent. I knew he was graduating early, but I did not know what his degree was in, nor what his GPA is. 

For a team in need of some intelligence I would say Emeka is a good fit. Zach and 1 pick? I'd do that. Zach and 2? probably not, but there is the issue of what other pices are involved.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

BTW in a trade for a pick, there has to be contract value coming back as well, picks, have no trade value CBA wise. 

Here is an option that may work.

Zach and #13 

for 
#1 or #2 and Reece Gaines

Gaines had a bit of a dissappointing season, but is a 6'6" SG (guess why he didn't get PT) and has the ability to play the point some as well.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hasoos</b>!
> 
> 
> Um how about
> 1. Manu Ginobili...


The question was about players in the last two drafts. Manu was a 2nd round selection in 1999.

STOMP


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> Here is an option that may work.
> 
> Zach and #13
> ...


Obviously the lottery order hasn't established Orlando with the #1 or #2 yet, but just speculating on things for fun... if Portland really wants to deal with them, taking Grant Hill off their hands as part of the deal would probably be a key goal of theirs. He has a players option after next season, and who knows he might decide he wants another 30+ mil in his bank account. I'm sure the Magic would want to put that cap killer deal in their past. 

something along the lines of... Zach, Damon, the Memphis #1 for Gooden, Hill, and the #1 

I'm throwing Gooden in there instead of Reece as I figure that they wouldn't want Zach, Juwan, and Gooden all on the same roster. Portland would be left with Theo, Okafor, SAR, Gooden, Miles, and Ruben in their front court. 

Just speculating...

STOMP


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

It's good speculation though.... :yes:


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kmurph</b>!
> It's good speculation though.... :yes:


No doubt. I'm not a HUGE Okafor fan, but I am a bigger Drew Gooden fan than most, and if the Blazers scounts felt really good about Emeka, I wouldn't be opposed to this deal.

Put Gaines back in there, though, in place of Gooden and it looks much less appetizing.

Ed O.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

This is the dumbest thing I have ever heard. Okafur is a character guy, blazers need character. blah, blah blah. So lets trade Zach Randalph for the newest thing that comes along. That's not how you build a team. You guys are greedy. :no:


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mo76</b>!
> This is the dumbest thing I have ever heard. Okafur is a character guy, blazers need character. blah, blah blah. So lets trade Zach Randalph for the newest thing that comes along. That's not how you build a team. You guys are greedy. :no:


That's called being a fan.

My guess you are greedy by thinking your team should get Okafur instead of Portland...


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Huh? There is a hell of a lot more to it than "Character".


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

nice thought, but UNREALISTIC...


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mo76</b>!
> This is the dumbest thing I have ever heard. Okafur is a character guy, blazers need character. blah, blah blah. So lets trade Zach Randalph for the newest thing that comes along. That's not how you build a team. You guys are greedy. :no:


The dumbest thing you've ever heard? You obviously don't hang out here very often  

I happen to think that Zach and SAR are pretty similar players both with quality years ahead of them. It's pretty clear to me (and others including Mo) that their games are not complimentry though. IMO good interior defense is a big key to winning basketball. Given his injury history, Theo is probably not going to be around into his late 30s, so it only make sense IMO to reshuffle things to have quality complimentry front court talent projecting into the future.

if that makes me greedy so be it  

STOMP


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>STOMP</b>!
> 
> 
> The dumbest thing you've ever heard? You obviously don't hang out here very often
> ...


Ya, I already complemented your team on it's great interior D on this thread. Miles + Ratliff + All the other big guys you guys have = scary. 
Do you think that Okafur is a one of a kind player?? I don't. You should be happy with the team you have now. You could probably make a better trade with SAR or Zach. 
I am a raptors fan. When you guys say you NEED Okafor it makes me sick. Our center is Donyell Marshell. You are talking about stock pilling players for the future. Is Okafur going to sit behind Ratliff? (cause right now I think that Ratliff is better.) And talk about similar players. Okafur is like a Ratliff clone.

PS 
Sheed is awsome in Detroit but I wish he was still in Portland.  
Ah man.:laugh:


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mo76</b>!
> When you guys say you NEED Okafor it makes me sick. Our center is Donyell Marshell. You are talking about stock pilling players for the future. Is Okafur going to sit behind Ratliff? (cause right now I think that Ratliff is better.) And talk about similar players. Okafur is like a Ratliff clone.


:laugh: Ok Ok I understand then... but Theo is 31 and has a chronic hip condition that by his own admission may force him to retire tomorrow. I'm all for stockpiling frontcourt defensive stoppers as IMO thats much more important to winning basketball then low post scoring. I don't think its a coincidence that Detroit took off when they acquired another frontcourt defender (I'm with you on the Sheed sentiments), or conversely, that Houston has been struggling as of late with Cato out. In regards to getting more frontcourt D the lyrics of Black Flag come to mind... _Gimme Gimme Gimme, Gimme some more!_ 

I'd *LOVE* to see 3 active defensive standouts on the Blazer frontline. Theo, EO, and Darius :drool: I'd be for just about any deal to make that happen. 

BTW, if the Raptors were able to select him, I think they'd be set too.

STOMP


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> 
> 
> Excellent. I knew he was graduating early, but I did not know what his degree was in, nor what his GPA is.
> ...


FWI, Emeka can't do half of what Zach does. If you think Emeka could have made that agile layup last night vs LAL or that shake and bake 20 ft jumper over Malone,nada. Zach is so much more polished rebounding and offensively it is not even funny. I would seriously consider boycotting the Blazers if we dealt ZBo for a stinkin draft pick.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> 
> 
> FWI, Emeka can't do half of what Zach does. If you think Emeka could have made that agile layup last night vs LAL or that shake and bake 20 ft jumper over Malone, nada. Zach is so much more polished rebounding and offensively it is not even funny.


I think it's obvious that Zach is the superior offensive player just as I think it's obvious that EO is the superior defensive player. I see nothing that indicates that Zach is the superior rebounder, as IMO they are both excellent. This all applies to SAR v EO comparisons too (IMO)...

Who knows whether a trade might be in the works (I hope/trust Nash doesn't troll around here for ideas) but we're just speculating... no biggie IMO.

STOMP


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

FWIW, I found an article written by Canzano in 1989 about the draft. I think he was living in Northern California at the time because he was commenting on the Kings having the #1 pick that year and offering up his suggestions. Here are the highlights:

"We're talking about Ellison, the 6-foot-10, 242-pound shot-blocking low-post player."

"If Sacramento is serious about becoming ultra-competitive, Ellison is the player it has to have."

"But there simply isn't another player like Ellison in this draft. You'd have to go back to David Robinson or Patrick Ewing to find a good comparison. And you don't need to be in San Antonio to know how that worked out for the Spurs."


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>So Cal Blazer Fan</b>!
> FWIW, I found an article written by Canzano in 1989 about the draft. I think he was living in Northern California at the time because he was commenting on the Kings having the #1 pick that year and offering up his suggestions. Here are the highlights:
> 
> "We're talking about Ellison, the 6-foot-10, 242-pound shot-blocking low-post player."
> ...



HAHAHA, pervis ellison....


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> You'd have to go back to David Robinson or Tim Duncan to find a good comparison. And you don't need to be in San Antonio to know how that worked out for the Spurs.





> Originally posted by <b>So Cal Blazer Fan</b>!
> You'd have to go back to David Robinson or Patrick Ewing to find a good comparison. And you don't need to be in San Antonio to know how that worked out for the Spurs."


I imagine you're just joking and he didn't *really* just recycle rhetoric almost word-for-word, right?

Normally, I'd be sure it was just a parody by you...but sportswriters can actually be this silly and repetitive.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> I imagine you're just joking and he didn't *really* just recycle rhetoric almost word-for-word, right?
> 
> Normally, I'd be sure it was just a parody by you...but sportswriters can actually be this silly and repetitive.


Maybe I should have included a smilie with my post....

Yes, just a joke on my part. But since he's from Fresno, I thought "what if he had been commenting on the 1989 draft?"


----------

